# Serra Id



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm thinking compressus (complex) but what do you guys think?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm guessing a black diamond rhom!...and what a beaut!...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

jp80911 said:


> I'm thinking compressus (complex) but what do you guys think?


What is the actual eye color of the fish (camera flash can effect).


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Based on the red eye, the bars and the tail marking I'd say S.compressus


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Its got a rhoms eye, dorsal fin/fins look too big in comparison to body doesnt look right for a rhom and it has bars rather than spotting..anyways not a rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Without a better description and locality data. My best guess is S. altuvei. S. compressus markings a different from this one. Closest other species is S. hastatus, which the back area clearly matches.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have no idea about the locality data, don't even think the owner has that info for sure. I think they either gets the fish from Peru or from Brazil but not 100% sure.
here are some pics from when he first got it back in early 2008 til early 2009, 1 year growth I think he mentioned about 15cm (~6") and sold it close to the end of 2010 at 20cm (~8")
here's a video of it too.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn that's quite the coloration transfermation in both fins & body. Nice choice for tankmate also. Lol. Wasn't hard to notice crystal clear water & spotless tank in évéry pic. Beautiful fish & props to keeper. That a WeissB fish jp?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

The eye is red while in S.hastatus it is silvery. And the spots / bars don't cease below the lateral line as they do in S.altuvei.

I stick to S.compressus....


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Fish only looks a few inches in the first pic..thats some good growth rate over nearly 3 years. 
So you saying in 1 year it grew 6 inches?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> Fish only looks a few inches in the first pic..thats some good growth rate over nearly 3 years.
> So you saying in 1 year it grew 6 inches?


if remember correctly when he first got it it was around 3-5cm when one year later it was 15cm, last time size mentioned was ~20cm


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Didn't figure all his pics have his name stamped in middle. Seems like he didn't get amber eyes till into his 3rd or 4th year. Beautiful fish whatever it is. Hybrid


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Hybrid


Hybrid ? What makes you think that ?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hybrid fish happens more than people think. Is this one? Idk. I see the fish for what it is(beautiful fish) not the name that's throwed at it. Idc if its a off color & shaped rhom or a compressus or whatever. Sure I like readn what you guys think & I'm not saying anyones right or wrong but unless there's 5 or more that someones tryn to spawn I don't think it really matters much. Its just a beautiful solo piranha imo. But seeing Everyones guesses & their points I can't help but think a hybrid is possible.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Could be possible of course. 
But what I actually meant is, a hybrid of what species ? Based on what characters ?


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

hello all
beautiful specimen, I am also thinking of a hybrid.
Serrasalmus rhombeus is present in his genes, but other distinguishing marks the close of Serrasalmus compressus (without copying memento, I mean it).growth is really amazing
In any case, you can be proud to have a beautiful specimen


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Growth isn't nothing abnormal is it? It grew what 4" or maybe 5" in first year. That's pretty normal growth isn't it? Normal for a rhom anyhow.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Growth rate in the first year is always the biggest I thought, so I do not consider it abnormal.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Stunning.......


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll stick to my original opinion, probably S hastatus.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Think I see what locust was mentioning. 2"in the 3rd year is impressive for a serra. Got red eyes in what looks like probably 3rd year also. Suks we can't see what he looks like now & how much he grew since sold a year ago.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Regardless of what sp it is, it is one beautiful serra. Very cool fish, ty for sharing


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

hastatus said:


> I'll stick to my original opinion, probably S hastatus.


The body spotting certainly looks like it... but shouldn't the eye be silvery and the head profile more straight ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

memento said:


> I'll stick to my original opinion, probably S hastatus.


The body spotting certainly looks like it... but shouldn't the eye be silvery and the head profile more straight ?
[/quote]
Its my best guess on the head slope to eye, body shape and in particular the body markings which match S hastatus. As for eye color its plastic.


----------

